# Sheng Hun Kung Fu



## DragonKore (May 24, 2005)

I'm looking into a place that teaches something called Sheng Hun Kung Fu. Has anyone heard of it? The teacher is supposedly the master of it and he gives five two-hour lessons and one private lesson a week for $100 a month. I'm going to go check it out tomorrow, so I'm just curious about the style. Thanks.

http://www.fareastfightingarts.com/


----------



## arnisador (May 24, 2005)

Doesn't ring a bell for me. Looking at the web site, it sounds like a locally created style.


----------



## clfsean (May 24, 2005)

Looks fishy to me... 

1) Mixing Dialects... doesn't happen in CMA. Either Mandarin or Cantonese or Fujianese, etc... but not mixes. This site on their "background page" is mixing Mandarin & Cantonese. That just doesn't happen. The Chinese I know & have trained with, both mainland Northern & Southern, are very particular about dialects & reasoning. No mixing... 

2) Da Mo... didn't make it to China in 217 BC... no. The legend of Damo puts him in China at 527 AD. The Shaolin temple wasn't founded until 495 AD. 

3) Animals... Tang Lang wasn't systemized until the late Ming dynasty. White Crane (depending) isn't a Shaolin system. Bear is a subset animal in Xingyi and/or a qigong routine found in Hua To's animal frolick. Mongoose??? I've only seen that in the Shou Shou melange of stuff (see Budoseek.net for a thread on it...)

4) Outrageous claims... e.g... from http://www.fareastfightingarts.com/bulletin.htm .... 
(emphasis added is mine)


> *Shaolin Snake & Crane form* - as seen in the original David Carradine movie, "Kung Fu." _*Only Far East Fighting Arts offers training in this rare form.*_


----------



## The Kai (May 24, 2005)

Geez-when you're using David Carradine as a reference for your style ain't a good sign!


----------



## 7starmantis (May 24, 2005)

Seriously! And to have a pop-up asking you to come to a "special class" to become a sifu.......wow.

They had nothing with which to really see them or what they do...another red flag.

7sm


----------



## DragonKore (May 24, 2005)

Hmm, it does look fishy. I'll go visit to see how it looks and then report back. Thanks.


----------



## RHD (May 25, 2005)

DragonKore said:
			
		

> Hmm, it does look fishy. I'll go visit to see how it looks and then report back. Thanks.



Please do!  

Ask them how a shaolin (buddhist) style can be wu tang (taoist) based.  But of course, be careful when you cry foul...members of that school may start logging in here and bombarding you with psuedo-philosophy! 

Mike
 :whip:


----------



## j_m (May 25, 2005)

Ahhh.. if I had a nickel for every fishy 'kung fu' school out there... well... I'd have a *whole lot* of nickels :supcool:


----------



## clfsean (May 25, 2005)

RHD said:
			
		

> Please do!
> 
> Ask them how a shaolin (buddhist) style can be wu tang (taoist) based. But of course, be careful when you cry foul...members of that school may start logging in here and bombarding you with psuedo-philosophy!
> 
> ...


I'd be expecting that here because of the "questioning" of them...


----------



## DragonKore (May 25, 2005)

I may not even waste the effort on visiting them and instead just join a Shorin-Ryu school.


----------



## Infrazael (May 25, 2005)

There are alot of good Choy Lay Fut schools in California.

Very good for fighting, and self-defense.


----------



## 7starmantis (May 25, 2005)

Thats up to you, I allways give them the benefit of the doubt and at least visit them, but you have to find what fits you best.

7sm


----------



## dmax999 (May 26, 2005)

I liked their background page.  They read just enough to learn which names to drop.

Far differnt history from any I have ever read about.  

I'm always amazed at how many schools there are that have the one "true" lineage of kung-fu.  Just imagine how many people out there are practicing without the benefit of the only one correct teacher.


----------

